# icelink install isn't working



## rankadmiral (Sep 24, 2004)

hi there,

cruised over to best buy yesterday and picked up the dension icelink plus. it's an easy install. still waiting for my ipod to arrived, but borrowed one from a friend. plugged it in and NOTHING. it wouldn't do anything but display a check mark w/ the phrase "ok to disconnect". tried to reboot the ipod and no luck.

anyone know how to get around this issue?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

rankadmiral said:


> hi there,
> 
> cruised over to best buy yesterday and picked up the dension icelink plus. it's an easy install. still waiting for my ipod to arrived, but borrowed one from a friend. plugged it in and NOTHING. it wouldn't do anything but display a check mark w/ the phrase "ok to disconnect". tried to reboot the ipod and no luck.
> 
> anyone know how to get around this issue?


iPod reset is usually all it takes. Was the battery disconnected when the ice>Link was installed? This can be the source of your problem.


----------



## rankadmiral (Sep 24, 2004)

*addition info for Tom at Dension*

Hello Tom,

Thanks for the reply. I did disconnect the battery before doing the install. My headunit is a BMW Traffic Pro (4771). When I switch to cd changer mode, the headunit indicates Disc 1, Track 99. If I advance to Disc 2, it still shows track 99. The ipod shows the ok to disconnect check mark even after reset. Thanks for any assistance you can offer.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

rankadmiral said:


> Hello Tom,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I did disconnect the battery before doing the install. My headunit is a BMW Traffic Pro (4771). When I switch to cd changer mode, the headunit indicates Disc 1, Track 99. If I advance to Disc 2, it still shows track 99. The ipod shows the ok to disconnect check mark even after reset. Thanks for any assistance you can offer.


Contact me @ 562.595.5153 x115 and we can run down a list of procedures to find the source of the problem.


----------



## rankadmiral (Sep 24, 2004)

*tom, thanks was able to get it working!*

nt


----------



## DmitriyAt (Mar 29, 2005)

i have the same problem. headunit shows 1-99. 
need help to fix this problem.
Thank you.
98 528i


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DmitriyAt said:


> i have the same problem. headunit shows 1-99.
> need help to fix this problem.
> Thank you.
> 98 528i


This means the ice>Link is not seeing the iPod. Try reboting the iPod by pressing on the MENU and center buttons for +5 seconds and reconnecting to the ice>Link.

This can also happen when the iPod is disconnected from the computer without ejecting the iPod beforehand - never alloing the iPod to revert back to iPod mode.


----------



## DmitriyAt (Mar 29, 2005)

tom @ eas:
it also happens when im trying to play CDs. A got stock 6 d changer.
i'd take my car to the bmw d-lr but those bustards charge crazy $.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DmitriyAt said:


> tom @ eas:
> it also happens when im trying to play CDs. A got stock 6 d changer.
> i'd take my car to the bmw d-lr but those bustards charge crazy $.


I'm not sure why the CD Changer would give the same message unless there is no magazine in the Changer. You might need to take a trip to the dealer.


----------

